# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > N1c >  Homo Erectus' proud legacy

## Twilight

Hello there, it appears that the Chinese;Predominately Haplogroup O, pride themselves in their claim of a Homo Erectus decent. If this is true, can Haplogroup N still be related to Haplogroup O and not decended from mega-haplogroup like previously thought? 

Source: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4exUh58Nok 29:20 I'm wondering if genetics are able to back up this claim that Asian Homo-Erectus were the direct ancestors of Haplogroup NO.

----------


## LeBrok

IIRC all Homo Sapiens and Neanderthals come from Homo Erectus. Did they specifically mention which Homo Erectus subgroup?

----------


## Twilight

Not really however they did mentioned that it was a species that went into East Asia and was supposed to have died out.

----------


## LeBrok

Maybe a Peking Man? Chinese reconstruction makes it look sort of chinese looking.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peking_Man

----------


## bicicleur

> IIRC all Homo Sapiens and Neanderthals come from Homo Erectus. Did they specifically mention which Homo Erectus subgroup?


Homo erectus came out of Africa 1.9 million yea

----------


## bicicleur

> Hello there, it appears that the Chinese;Predominately Haplogroup O, pride themselves in their claim of a Homo Erectus decent. If this is true, can Haplogroup N still be related to Haplogroup O and not decended from mega-haplogroup like previously thought? 
> 
> Source: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4exUh58Nok 29:20 I'm wondering if genetics are able to back up this claim that Asian Homo-Erectus were the direct ancestors of Haplogroup NO.


The Japanese like to believe they descent from extra terrestrials
The Jews believe God created earth only 6000 years ago and they are his chosen people
The Native Indians boycot DNA research because they want to cling to their own legends
Who wants to be an ordinary human like all the rest coming out of Africa?

----------


## LeBrok

> The Japanese like to believe they descent from extra terrestrials


Yes, it feels good to be special and chosen.

There are some Asians scientists who would like to explain the phenotypical differences in East Asians in evolutionary way. Early diversification of Homo Erectus, on scale of a million years, fits this well. Otherwise it is hard to explain these differences by 70k years of Homos Sapiens out of Africa time scale.

----------


## Twilight

I take it that the idea is unlikely :/ :Thinking:

----------


## Grubbe

As far as I know, the Chinese who have tested belong to Homo Sapiens just like the rest of us, that is not descended from Homo Erectus. But they might of course have a few % Neanderthal and/or Denisovan genes like all non-Africans.

----------

